# Is VUDU app 4K?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Has the VUDU app on the Bolt been updated to 4K yet? I don't currently have a 4K TV, but recently when I buy movies on VUDU where the 4K option is the same price as the HDX option I've been selecting it, just in case. The TV in my living room is starting to have weird issues and might need to be replaced soon. I figure if I'm going to do that I'm going to get a 4K TV.

I know originally only the Netflix and YouTube apps were the only ones that supported 4K. Have any of the other apps been updated? Specifically VUDU?


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

I get UHD and Dolby Atmos but not HDR using Vudu and Amazon Prime on my TiVo Bolt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK so it's at least 4K resolution. Do movies on VUDU even have HDR? If you use a different streamer?


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

Vudu UHD copies generally include HDR10 or Dolby Vision depending on the playback device. It is currently greyed out on the bolt AFAIK TiVo is yet to enable HDR on the Bolt/Vox. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Current List

*4K Ultra HD Playback only*

Arris Mi4 (2017 IP900)
Roku 4
Roku Premiere
Roku 4K TVs (without HDR support)
Tivo Bolt (2015 TCD849000)
VIZIO P-Series & M-Series 4K HDTVs (Non-SmartCast)
*4K Ultra HD + HDR Playback*

Apple TV 4K - app version 1.1.1 (set default playback quality to UHD)
[Limited Beta] Sony 2016-2017 4K TVs - Android TV app v4.1.37 and higher req'd. See details here.
Google Chromecast Ultra
LG 2016-2018 UHD, Super UHD and OLED TVs
Nvidia Shield TV
Roku Streaming Stick+, Premiere+, Ultra
Samsung KS, Q, MU, and NU (NU71XX and higher) Series 4K TVs
Samsung Blu-ray Disc Player UBD-M9500
Sony 2018 4K TVs
Sony UBP-X700<- Newly Added
Roku 4K TVs with HDR support (e.g. TCL P & C-Series)
VIZIO 2016-2019 Smartcast P & M-Series 4K TVs
Xbox One S, One X


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

For future reference...

Vudu UHD - Compatible Devices List - Vudu Forums


----------

